# Scared and Disturbed



## 77564 (May 8, 2009)

I have been married for four years and my husband is kind of the shy type. During sex I have always talked about really kinky things, I have a good imagination and can just make things up as I go. Since my husband and I have been together though, he is very lacking in creativity and has never been able to tell things to make me hot. Recently though, he started talking when we were having sex, but not the way that he does when he struggles to come up with something... this was more like he was really remembering things that happened. He told me that he had had anal sex with another boy in highschool and a bunch of things that involved animals. Now I am afraid that an "unfounded" child molestation accusation against him, twenty years ago, may have been actually "founded". We have a three year old child together. But my step-children are in their twenties... I don't know what to do, am I over reacting? Why did it take so long for him to tell me about these things?

Should I not say anything, but just observe him? Should I divorce him?

If I say something about it, I am scared that he will be upset and will hide anything more that he didn't tell me, from me forever.


----------



## JustYakkin (Apr 29, 2009)

Same sex? children? animals ? and obviously woman. I'd be freaked out to. He obviously has sexual issues, you cant fix that. I would suggest he seek profetionial help, if he refuses then you may consider moving on.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

it takes people a while to tell you these things cause they have to make sure they trust you and they probably regret those things too. i didnt tell my wife that my uncle molested me till about 2 years ago and we have been married for 8 years now. i mean, to tell you that he had tried it with animals is pretty ballsy. when it comes to kids, thats where i draw the line. the problem with it being unfounded is that if anyone ever even says it, it raises a red flag whether they do it or not. its like you are in a bad position. 
just remember one of the things ive learned growing up, " silence is agreement" if you remain quiet it could get worse, does he still have these tendancies? how old is this guy?


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

Ok I'm going to side on the husband. Just because he experamented in high school doesn't make him a child molester. This is the same mentality that when someone says they are gay people worry about them touching their kids.

Sure the animal thing is pretty creepy but that doesn't mean he's touching your kids.

As for saying something to him. I know if I was him and you told me you were worried I was touching your/his kids, well I would divorce you in a heart beat.

It's funny how just being accused of something is enough to make even the closest people in your life treat you differently.


----------

